# Sage One Touch fan noise



## rbonde (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi,

I have purchased a Sage One Touch and it makes fantastic coffee. The fan on the back that is cooling the machine and the beans does make a loud noise so I need to turn it off after every use which I don't find ideel. I have tried to move it further away from the wall but it doesn't change the fan noise.

I filed a complaint with the service company and send them a video og the noise (see below)

Would appreciate if anyone who has the same machine can share their experience and let me know if you experience the same noise.

Thanks

Heres the video:


----------



## rbonde (Oct 15, 2021)

Received the reply from the service company saying that the noise is what could be expected.


----------

